# [RISOLTO]Non riesco a installare KDE

## Soulless6.3

Credo che presto entrero' nel guinness della niubbaggine come niubbo che e' riuscito a far durare 3 giorni l'installazione di un sistema operativo.

Dopo che col support del forum ho risolto il precedente problema se ne pone un altro:

Ho installato con successo(almeno credo visto che non ho seguito l'installazione e non so come verificare se e' stata realizzata efficentementeme) xorg e quindi avevo dato un 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

 con l'intenzione di mergere poi kate, kicker, kcontrol, konsole e terminare l'installazione delle applicazione che mi servono tramite ambiente grafico(acoltando gli mp3 di cui sento tanto la mancanza dopo aver scaricato amarok) ma dopo aver scaricato 2 of 20 NonRicordoCosa emerge interrompe l'installazione dandomi il seguente errore:

```
!!! Digest verification failed

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase/3.5.5.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: 917eab803b4828d3e4e58f701245724638b0e9c5

!!! Expected: 6cf804de0787347a3e1d4ea6e5ba5114d23d9806
```

Inoltre mi dice che ci sono dei file config che andrebbero aggiornati...

Come posso fare quest'ultimo grande passo per poter finalmente vedere la mia gentoo?Last edited by Soulless6.3 on Sat Dec 22, 2007 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Credo che presto entrero' nel guinness della niubbaggine come niubbo che e' riuscito a far durare 3 giorni l'installazione di un sistema operativo.
> 
> 

 

agli ultimi posti del guinnes, immagino. come nubbio, sei scarsino.

il problema che tratti non dipende da te.

rimuovi da distfiles il sorgente incriminato e rilancia il download.

se non basta ripeti un sync.

se non basta ancora vai di `emerge --resume --skipfirst` e attendi che gli sviluppatori sistemino il database di portage.

puoi anche cercare (o postare) un baco su bugzilla.

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   Credo che presto entrero' nel guinness della niubbaggine come niubbo che e' riuscito a far durare 3 giorni l'installazione di un sistema operativo.
> 
>  
> 
> agli ultimi posti del guinnes, immagino. come nubbio, sei scarsino.
> ...

 

Ho provato a rimuovere il sorgente ma lo scarica e mi da lo stesso errore.

Come faccio il sync?E al 'emerge --resume --skipfirst' devo aggiungere il nome di quello che voglio installare o basta cosi'?

----------

## cloc3

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio il sync?E al 'emerge --resume --skipfirst' devo aggiungere il nome di quello che voglio installare o basta cosi'?

 

```

emerge --sync

```

il secondo comando salta la compilazione del pacchetto fallato per passare alle altre.

non richiede parametri. basta provare.

evidentemente una installazione di kde senza il pacchetto startkde potrebbe avere dei problemi futuri, ma intanto risparmi tempo compilando il resto del sistema.

leggiti anche un `man emerge`.

----------

## Scen

```

!!! Digest verification failed

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase/3.5.5.tar.bz2

```

 :Confused:  Prima di cominciare ad installare qualsiasi cosa è meglio se aggiorni l'albero di Portage (kde-3.5.5 non è + l'ultima versione stabile, ora c'è la 3.5.7)

```

emerge --sync

```

ed aggiorni il sistema

```

emerge -Duv world

```

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Digest verification failed
> ...

 

Ho installato kdebase-startkde saltando 2 pacchetti, ma quando do' startx mi da' errore.

Vorrei provare a fare come dici tu, posso cancellare l-installazione di kde e mettere quella nuova o rischio che restino "residui"?

----------

## Soulless6.3

Ormai, dopo 3 giorni di installazione, non ci capisco piu' niente formatto l'hd e provo a reinstallarlo sperando vada meglio e di poter finalmente utilizzare portage senza problemi.

Lascio aperto il 3d nel caso dovessi avere lo stesso problema sapro' dove rivolgermi.

P.s. Vi scrivo da links  :Smile: 

----------

## manang

non dovrebbero esserci residui, ma pare che il problema non sia tuo, o meglio

se hai dato un emerge --sync e ti da un messaggio del genere, non dipende da te

ciao

----------

## Soulless6.3

Ho reinstallato gentoo e ora va tutto bene(evidentemente con la prima avevo combinato troppi disastri).

Comunque ora xorg funziona alla perfezione ma anche dopo aver dato 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

e dopo aver modificato /etc/rc.conf aggiungendo la voce "DISPLAY MANAGER="kdm"", e ~/.xinitrc del mio utente con "exec startkde" il sistema mi fa partire kdm e poi mi fa ripetere il login in eterno, ovvero quando faccio il login lo schermo diventa nero per qualche istante come se stesse per partire kde ma poi mi ritrovo davanti kdm.

Inoltre anche se provo a dare un semplice

```
startkde
```

mi dice che il comando non esiste(che sia con xorg avviato che senza).

Come risolvo?

P.s. So che e' un po' OT ma aprire un 3d per questo mi sembra stupido:come cambio il layout della tastiera?

Perche' per qualche oscuro motivo anche se all'installazione ho messo it e ho fatto tutta l'installazione con layout della tastiera it ora e' us...

----------

## xdarma

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Ho reinstallato gentoo e ora va tutto bene(evidentemente con la prima avevo combinato troppi disastri).

 

Spero tu stia seguendo la guida, eventualmente trovi parecchie informazioni sulla pagina italiana della documentazione ufficiale e sul wiki internazionale

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Comunque ora xorg funziona alla perfezione ma anche dopo aver dato 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add xdm default
> ```
> ...

 

Credo tu debba modificare /etc/conf.d/xdm impostando DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" e /etc/rc.conf impostando solo XSESSION="kde-3.5", anche se sembra funzionarti lo stesso.

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> e ~/.xinitrc del mio utente con "exec startkde" il sistema mi fa partire kdm e poi mi fa ripetere il login in eterno, ovvero quando faccio il login lo schermo diventa nero per qualche istante come se stesse per partire kde ma poi mi ritrovo davanti kdm.
> 
> Inoltre anche se provo a dare un semplice
> 
> ```
> ...

 

intanto spero che .xinitrc sia un eseguibile, poi potresti inidicare il percorso a startkde, che dovrebbe essere /usr/kde/3.x/bin/startkde

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> P.s. So che e' un po' OT ma aprire un 3d per questo mi sembra stupido:come cambio il layout della tastiera?
> 
> Perche' per qualche oscuro motivo anche se all'installazione ho messo it e ho fatto tutta l'installazione con layout della tastiera it ora e' us...

 

Rileggiti la documentazione per la localizzazione.

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   Ho reinstallato gentoo e ora va tutto bene(evidentemente con la prima avevo combinato troppi disastri). 
> 
> Spero tu stia seguendo la guida, eventualmente trovi parecchie informazioni sulla pagina italiana della documentazione ufficiale e sul wiki internazionale
> 
>  *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   Comunque ora xorg funziona alla perfezione ma anche dopo aver dato 
> ...

 

Grazie, ce l'ho fatta finalmente ho il mio ambiente grafico.

Ora sono a posto mancano solo gli ultimi ritocchi.

Grazie a tutti!

----------

